#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-01
<bcurtiswx_> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549372/ any idea why bzr bd doesn't see the version on my computer ?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-26
<swift1102> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-28
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-12-29
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-12-30
<ChinnoDog> sup
<ChinnoDog> I tried to upgrade to Xenial and my system exploded. ugh
<swift110> wow ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> It had a lot of custom crap on it. I had bleeding edge hardware when I installed 12.04 and nothing would work right without bleeding edge kernel and Xorg edgers repo.
<ChinnoDog> Not really surprising it blew up.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-12-26
<adom> hi swift
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-12-24
<swift110-phone__> Sup
